# What kind of paint sprayer???



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok so now I am buying a paint machine for the first time and I want sOme feed back on what to buy for the price. The only two I would buy would be graco or Titan. Reason is that my supplier sells them both. I have run the graco 395 many times and really liked it. I was told the Titan 440 is equivalent to the 395. I want a high boy set up. I spray the ceilings for texture so I am not a painter. I want it to do some oil based for some old building on my farm. Does the Titan 440 let me do all this???


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

korby_17 said:


> Ok so now I am buying a paint machine for the first time and I want sOme feed back on what to buy for the price. The only two I would buy would be graco or Titan. Reason is that my supplier sells them both. I have run the graco 395 many times and really liked it. I was told the Titan 440 is equivalent to the 395. I want a high boy set up. I spray the ceilings for texture so I am not a painter. I want it to do some oil based for some old building on my farm. Does the Titan 440 let me do all this???


I have two Titan 440I's. there good for remodels and such.
But, I also have two Graco 695 ultra max 2's. These are what I use the most. They're real work horses. The 695's run 50% less harder than the 440I's. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:whistling2:http://www.painttalk.com/

Their really friendly over there:yes::jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I run Graco's 695 is my weapon of choice. Yes the Titan will work fine but the Titan is now made in China and the Graco is made in good old America. Support local I say.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> :whistling2:http://www.painttalk.com/
> 
> Their really friendly over there:yes::jester:


We are a fun loving bunch, if you can't take job site type ball busting and hazing you might not make it there.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a graco 495 ultra max 2, Been a great sprayer, Im using sealer, Roof paint, No heavy textures, The pump seals just ruptured on it though, $360 for a new kit, It did about 4000 litres so its to be expected. I bigger unit would be nice but they cost so much, My 495 is doing me well.


----------

